# Suburra



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ero curioso di andarlo a vedere....!
Un bel film,fatto molto bene,certo eccessivo e romanzato nel finale...!
Se uno vuol farsi un'idea dei vari intrecci di potere, delinquenza,politica, poteri forti e vaticano è un film molto realista....
I casamonica e i Di silvio molto ben rappresentati,sul litorale di Ostia,gli Spada e Fasciani....,il politico di turno,il vatricano,Er cecato Carminati eX banda della magliana...., oggi imprenditore di un certo livello appoggiato da ndrangheta e camorra sulla piazza di roma.
Fatto veramente bene.....


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero curioso di andarlo a vedere....!
> Un bel film,fatto molto bene,certo eccessivo e romanzato nel finale...!
> Se uno vuol farsi un'idea dei vari intrecci di potere, delinquenza,politica, poteri forti e vaticano è un film molto realista....
> I casamonica e i Di silvio molto ben rappresentati,sul litorale di Ostia,gli Spada e Fasciani....,il politico di turno,il vatricano,Er cecato Carminati eX banda della magliana...., oggi imprenditore di un certo livello appoggiato da ndrangheta e camorra sulla piazza di roma.
> Fatto veramente bene.....


lo volevo vedere anche io... me lo consigli quindi...


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> lo volevo vedere anche io... me lo consigli quindi...


Decisamente si,se ti piace il genere.Magari non ti saranno chiari i refirimenti a cose vere....ma è veramente fatto bene...le descrizione dei casamonica -di silvio è perfetta.


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Decisamente si,se ti piace il genere.Magari non ti saranno chiari i refirimenti a cose vere....ma è veramente fatto bene...le descrizione dei casamonica -di silvio è perfetta.


sì molto... poi lui è il regista di Gomorra vè?


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì molto... poi lui è il regista di Gomorra vè?


Si anche quello di romanzo criminale serie tv,Sollima.


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si anche quello di romanzo criminale serie tv,Sollima.


mi è piaciuta molto più la serie tv di Romanzo Criminale piuttosto che il film, sai? certo, ha fatto un sacco di danni nelle gggiovani generazioni, però fatta molto bene


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> mi è piaciuta molto più la serie tv di Romanzo Criminale piuttosto che il film, sai? certo, ha fatto un sacco di danni nelle gggiovani generazioni, però fatta molto bene


Purtroppo si,però la serie ben fatta,tranne che Casca sempre sui finali...e non capisco perchè devono da morì tutti...pure quando nel reale so vivi...


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero curioso di andarlo a vedere....!
> Un bel film,fatto molto bene,certo eccessivo e romanzato nel finale...!
> Se uno vuol farsi un'idea dei vari intrecci di potere, delinquenza,politica, poteri forti e vaticano è un film molto realista....
> I casamonica e i Di silvio molto ben rappresentati,sul litorale di Ostia,gli Spada e Fasciani....,il politico di turno,il vatricano,Er cecato Carminati eX banda della magliana...., oggi imprenditore di un certo livello appoggiato da ndrangheta e camorra sulla piazza di roma.
> Fatto veramente bene.....


più che un film sembra un documentario!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero curioso di andarlo a vedere....!Un bel film,fatto molto bene,certo eccessivo e romanzato nel finale...!Se uno vuol farsi un'idea dei vari intrecci di potere, delinquenza,politica, poteri forti e vaticano è un film molto realista....I casamonica e i Di silvio molto ben rappresentati,sul litorale di Ostia,gli Spada e Fasciani....,il politico di turno,il vatricano,Er cecato Carminati eX banda della magliana...., oggi imprenditore di un certo livello appoggiato da ndrangheta e camorra sulla piazza di roma.Fatto veramente bene.....


Lo andrò a vedere!


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> più che un film sembra un documentario!


Fatto molto bene....


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo si,però la serie ben fatta,tranne che Casca sempre sui finali...e non capisco perchè devono da morì tutti...pure quando nel reale so vivi...


tanti so morti..... poi comunque è parecchio romanzata, freddo e libanese non esistevano...

la scena più bella "essì... è brutto scoprì chi sei eh? "... fantastico, se ci pensi


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo andrò a vedere!


Ti fai un'idea di come funziona qui da noi....


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> tanti so morti..... poi comunque è parecchio romanzata, freddo e libanese non esistevano...
> 
> la scena più bella "essì... è brutto scoprì chi sei eh? "... fantastico, se ci pensi


Ma come no?Freddo nella realtà era Abbatino....,Libanese era Franco giuseppucci....Abbatino è ancora vivo...e da poco ha perso il programma di protezione....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Essendo romanticone e non andando al cinema per questioni relative al sesso, al troppo sesso, consiglio un film io. Ehm non è recente, non tratta politica, non tratta nè ndrangheta nè mafia, nè riferimenti alcuni. :infelice:

Ricatto D'amore, con Sandra Bullock!:inlove: la mia attrice preferita! maronn o carmine quanto m'attizza sta picciotta! na butticiedda iu c'ha rassi. 

Lo so sono fuori tema, ma che minchia menefotteammia, cazzi del mastro semmai.


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come no?Freddo nella realtà era Abbatino....,Libanese era Franco giuseppucci....Abbatino è ancora vivo...e da poco ha perso il programma di protezione....


no :rotfl::rotfl: intendevo che non esistevano "freddo" e "libanese".. e poi comunque non erano nelle batterie come è mostrato nella serie... o no? avevo letto che comunque era un po' stravolta la cosa..

comunque pe rimanè in tema, hanno archiviato il caso Orlandi....


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Essendo romanticone e non andando al cinema per questioni relative al sesso, al troppo sesso, consiglio un film io. Ehm non è recente, non tratta politica, non tratta nè ndrangheta nè mafia, nè riferimenti alcuni. :infelice:
> 
> *Ricatto D'amore*, con Sandra Bullock!:inlove: la mia attrice preferita! maronn o carmine quanto m'attizza sta picciotta! na butticiedda iu c'ha rassi.
> 
> Lo so sono fuori tema, ma che minchia menefotteammia, cazzi del mastro semmai.


oooooooh ioggia:ioggia: ma quanto sei tenerone zzù


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no :rotfl::rotfl: intendevo che non esistevano "freddo" e "libanese".. e poi comunque non erano nelle batterie come è mostrato nella serie... o no? avevo letto che comunque era un po' stravolta la cosa..
> 
> comunque pe rimanè in tema, hanno archiviato il caso Orlandi....


Si,all'inizio erano criminali di piccolo cabotaggio....
Caso orlandi?c'è il vaticano di mezzo....figurati...


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Essendo romanticone e non andando al cinema per questioni relative al sesso, al troppo sesso, consiglio un film io. Ehm non è recente, non tratta politica, non tratta nè ndrangheta nè mafia, nè riferimenti alcuni. :infelice:
> 
> Ricatto D'amore, con Sandra Bullock!:inlove: la mia attrice preferita! maronn o carmine quanto m'attizza sta picciotta! na butticiedda iu c'ha rassi.
> 
> Lo so sono fuori tema, ma che minchia menefotteammia, cazzi del mastro semmai.


A clà...ma  vatten'affanculo,io scrivo di film violenti e tu che fai?te ne esci con sta merdata da pijanculo romantico?ma che cazzo a claà....e dai....!I film romanitici sono da donne o da pijanculi molto furenti....


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,all'inizio erano criminali di piccolo cabotaggio....
> Caso orlandi?c'è il vaticano di mezzo....figurati...


eh lo so, capirai.. poi ogni volta che ai vari Tg riesce l'argomento e sento lo sconcerto vibrante perchè Renatino sta sepolto a Sant'Apollinare, rido.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oooooooh ioggia:ioggia: ma quanto sei tenerone zzù


E basta su... mi sento arrossire tutto... 

Basta... 

Sandra Bullock :coglione:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà...ma  vatten'affanculo,io scrivo di film violenti e tu che fai?te ne esci con sta merdata da pijanculo romantico?ma che cazzo a claà....e dai....!I film romanitici sono da donne o da pijanculi molto furenti....


Vuoi litigare? No perchè capisco che ero OT, ma capisco anche che ho espresso la mia, e se mi viene in mente ( purtroppo mi viene soltanto in mente) sandra bullock io impazzisco e perdo la testa.

Litighiamo amunì, però fammi il piacere, diretto e davvero da fare schifo ( con te non ci vuole tanto). Dai facciamo vedere al forum come si sbrocca! famogliela vedè a sti quattro gatti morti che anche quando  litigano pare che stiano a ricamare o fare qualche dolcino... tutte compite, tranquille serene. MINCHIA PERO'! 

Ed ora ho concluso, mi girano i coglioni, quelli miei non jb e l'altro.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi litigare? No perchè capisco che ero OT, ma capisco anche che ho espresso la mia, e se mi viene in mente ( purtroppo mi viene soltanto in mente) sandra bullock io impazzisco e perdo la testa.
> 
> Litighiamo amunì, però fammi il piacere, diretto e davvero da fare schifo ( con te non ci vuole tanto). Dai facciamo vedere al forum come si sbrocca! famogliela vedè a sti quattro gatti morti che anche quando  litigano pare che stiano a ricamare o fare qualche dolcino... tutte compite, tranquille serene. MINCHIA PERO'!
> 
> Ed ora ho concluso, mi girano i coglioni, quelli miei non jb e l'altro.


Litigare con te?ma non ci penso proprio:rotfl: però mi chiedoerchè ti piacciono si flim da pijanculo rovente?perchè?


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi litigare? No perchè capisco che ero OT, ma capisco anche che ho espresso la mia, e se mi viene in mente ( purtroppo mi viene soltanto in mente) sandra bullock io impazzisco e perdo la testa.
> 
> Litighiamo amunì, però fammi il piacere, diretto e davvero da fare schifo ( con te non ci vuole tanto). Dai facciamo vedere al forum come si sbrocca! famogliela vedè a sti quattro gatti morti che anche quando  litigano pare che stiano a ricamare o fare qualche dolcino... tutte compite, tranquille serene. MINCHIA PERO'!
> 
> Ed ora ho concluso, mi girano i coglioni, quelli miei non jb e l'altro.





oscuro ha detto:


> Litigare con te?ma non ci penso proprio:rotfl: però mi chiedoerchè ti piacciono si flim da pijanculo rovente?perchè?


adesso mi arrabbio io :incazzato::incazzato: sul nostro 3d m'avete beatamente ignorata. ora io capisco che c'avete una certa e c'è notevole gap generazzzzionale, ma insomma, potete pure chiedere delucidazioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Senti*



banshee ha detto:


> adesso mi arrabbio io :incazzato::incazzato: sul nostro 3d m'avete beatamente ignorata. ora io capisco che c'avete una certa e c'è notevole gap generazzzzionale, ma insomma, potete pure chiedere delucidazioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ogni volta con sto gap generazionale.....ma te sei mai scopata una de 40?:rotfl:No,ecco perchè parli così e stai con uno de 30 fidati...


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni volta con sto gap generazionale.....ma te sei mai scopata una de 40?:rotfl:No,ecco perchè parli così e stai con uno de 30 fidati...


35  magari 30... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io dico gap generazionale perchè tu mi dici sempre "sei giovane, quando avrai la mia età" e quindi te sfotto.

mi rendo conto che una battuta spiegata non è più una battuta


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Se*



banshee ha detto:


> 35  magari 30...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io dico gap generazionale perchè tu mi dici sempre "sei giovane, quando avrai la mia età" e quindi te sfotto.
> 
> mi rendo conto che una battuta spiegata non è più una battuta


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma voi per me sarete giovani sempre....,e non per questioni anagrafiche,a pantera er fumo che vedi uscire dai miei pantaloni non è per un giramento di coglioni,è il segno del mio passaggio all'inferno....


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ma voi per me sarete giovani sempre....,e non per questioni anagrafiche,a pantera er fumo che vedi uscire dai miei pantaloni non è per un giramento di coglioni,è il segno del mio passaggio all'inferno....


ah, pensavo perchè eri contento di vedermi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ah, pensavo perchè eri contento di vedermi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pure quello.....:rotfl:ne ho viste di cose...che voi umani neanche al cesso a smanacciarvi....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Litigare con te?ma non ci penso proprio:rotfl: però mi chiedoerchè ti piacciono si flim da pijanculo rovente?perchè?



Mi piacciono perchè in fondo in fondo sono un tenerone, questo mi tocca, non posso sempre raccontarmela e scrivere che c'è l'ho grosso e sbatto al muro qualsiasi cosa abbia un buco per allargare la galleria e renderla fruibile! 

noooooooo non ti sto a pijà per i fondelli, mica scrivi che c'è l'hai grosso.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi piacciono perchè in fondo in fondo sono un tenerone, questo mi tocca, non posso sempre raccontarmela e scrivere che c'è l'ho grosso e sbatto al muro qualsiasi cosa abbia un buco per allargare la galleria e renderla fruibile!
> 
> noooooooo non ti sto a pijà per i fondelli, mica scrivi che c'è l'hai grosso.


Ma mica ch'è qualcosa di male ad essere teneroni.Io non sono tenerone manco per il cazzo,non sono dolce,sono anaffettivo,e non mi paicciono i flim da pjanculi....e non c'è niente di male.
Sai fratè la differenza che possa dal tenerone al pijanculo e quella che passa fra na larvetta e il cazzo tuo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> adesso mi arrabbio io :incazzato::incazzato: sul nostro 3d m'avete beatamente ignorata. ora io capisco che c'avete una certa e c'è notevole gap generazzzzionale, ma insomma, potete pure chiedere delucidazioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io non ho letto, lo giuro!!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mica ch'è qualcosa di male ad essere teneroni.Io non sono tenerone manco per il cazzo,non sono dolce,sono anaffettivo,e non mi paicciono i flim da pjanculi....e non c'è niente di male.
> Sai fratè la differenza che possa dal tenerone al pijanculo e quella che passa fra na larvetta e il cazzo tuo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sofismi. Tuoi. E non solo tuoi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sofismi. Tuoi. E non solo tuoi.


Vabbè ho capito,oggi me vedo ghost,ok?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito,oggi me vedo ghost,ok?



Si ma ricordati la cipolla, la metti vicino agli occhi, ok? 

Poi lavati le mani che brucia la minchia altrimenti.


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito,oggi me vedo ghost,ok?


Ghost, bello 

non deriderlo! :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ma ricordati la cipolla, la metti vicino agli occhi, ok?
> 
> Poi lavati le mani che brucia la minchia altrimenti.


Tranquillo faccio come te,me la schiaffo al culo durante il film...


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Ghost, bello
> 
> non deriderlo! :incazzato:


EH come no.....


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> EH come no.....


vediti Dirty Dancing sennò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: altro film cult della nostra..pardon, mia generazione


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo faccio come te,me la schiaffo al culo durante il film...


Il mio è corto. Non t'invidio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ghost, bello
> 
> non deriderlo! :incazzato:


E la musica? 
Che teneri.... E lui poi..... 
Dio mi sto commuovendo. Oddio!


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> vediti Dirty Dancing sennò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: altro film cult della nostra..pardon, mia generazione


No grazie,non sono per quel genere....


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E la musica?
> Che teneri.... E lui poi.....
> Dio mi sto commuovendo. Oddio!


Porca di quella vacca in calore....ma dimmi tu....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porca di quella vacca in calore....ma dimmi tu....


:rotfl: In effetti lo trovo eccessivo pure io


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No grazie,*non sono per quel genere*....


ma vaaa? ma davero????

ciao claudio piacere sono xxxxxxxxx , non ci conosciamo è vero, non immaginavo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: In effetti lo trovo eccessivo pure io


Posso?fiamma sii sincera,ma tu eroticamente ti senti più attratta da uno che adora film aggressivi e sa i cazzi suoi....o da uno che se vede ghosT con l'aglio nel culo e piange come un vitellino?sii sincera..per favore....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porca di quella vacca in calore....ma dimmi tu....



Non ti eccitare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ma vaaa? ma davero????
> 
> ciao claudio piacere sono xxxxxxxxx , non ci conosciamo è vero, non immaginavo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Aò sono uno d'azione,i pianti dopo,quando zoppichi....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: In effetti lo trovo eccessivo pure io



Ecco, spezzate le gambe a chi credeva di avere un poco poco di femminilità.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?fiamma sii sincera,ma tu eroticamente ti senti più attratta da uno che adora film aggressivi e sa i cazzi suoi....o da uno che se vede ghosT con l'aglio nel culo e piange come un vitellino?sii sincera..per favore....


Con l'aglio nel culo ? :rotfl: questa è nuova  allora non è tanto chi preferisco quanto che certi film li trovo eccessivamente sdolcinati. comunque tra l'aglio ed i " cazzi suoi" preferisco il secondo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aò sono uno d'azione,i pianti dopo,quando zoppichi....:rotfl:



Sei veloce nell'agire! non sapevo che dopo zoppicassi. Ma mangi sufficientemente? Dopo ti viene fame vero?

Dovrebbero avvertire o perlomeno lo stato italiano dovrebbe parlare delle pippe e sulle conseguenze.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con l'aglio nel culo ? :rotfl: questa è nuova  allora non è tanto chi preferisco quanto che certi film li trovo eccessivamente sdolcinati. comunque tra l'aglio ed i " cazzi suoi" preferisco il secondo


Ma come è nuova?ultimo si vede i film d'amore con l'aglio nel sedere per evitare di piangere troppo..lo ha scritto lui.
Ok,ma ti sa di erotico uno così?cmq perdonami l'ardire,so che sei una compostina,e ti sto chiedendo di sbilanciarti fin troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei veloce nell'agire! non sapevo che dopo zoppicassi. Ma mangi sufficientemente? Dopo ti viene fame vero?
> 
> Dovrebbero avvertire o perlomeno lo stato italiano dovrebbe parlare delle pippe e sulle conseguenze.


Guarda le conseguenze delle pippe sono solo POSITIVE,e se non fosse per il colore dei miei capelli sembrerei uno de 35....fidati...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, spezzate le gambe a chi credeva di avere un poco poco di femminilità.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente il video che ho visto ieri su un crossdresser


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come è nuova?ultimo si vede i film d'amore con l'aglio nel sedere per evitare di piangere troppo..lo ha scritto lui.
> Ok,ma ti sa di erotico uno così?cmq perdonami l'ardire,so che sei una compostina,e ti sto chiedendo di sbilanciarti fin troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma compostina de che è !!!! poi con l"ultima frase avevo risposto


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda *le conseguenze delle pippe sono solo POSITIVE*,e se non fosse per il colore dei miei capelli sembrerei uno de 35....fidati...:rotfl:


Si. legge. attraverso.te. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma compostina de che è !!!! poi con l"ultima frase avevo risposto


Si scusami la domanda invadente.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si scusami la domanda invadente.:rotfl:


Secondo me non hai invadente solo la domanda :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente il video che ho visto ieri su un crossdresser


:calcio:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai invadente solo la domanda :rotfl:


Vabbè se è un modo per dirmi che eroticamente potrei molto LONTANAMENTE esseti simpatico ti ringrazio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfla una compostina come te....un gran complimento.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè se è un modo per dirmi che eroticamente potrei molto LONTANAMENTE esseti simpatico ti ringrazio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfla una compostina come te....un gran complimento.


Ti sta dicendo che è disposta ad essere da input ad una pippa. E tu come un jb ci stai cascando come un pero!


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si anche quello di romanzo criminale serie tv,Sollima.


allora vado senz'altro a vederlo! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora vado senz'altro a vederlo! :up:


Non vorrei scrivertelo ma mi sembri leggermente OT.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non vorrei scrivertelo ma mi sembri leggermente OT.


clà ma dopo il film ti togli la cipolla dal culo o no?


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> allora vado senz'altro a vederlo! :up:


Ti piacerà.poi se nn capisci i riferimenti chiedi....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero curioso di andarlo a vedere....!
> Un bel film,fatto molto bene,certo eccessivo e romanzato nel finale...!
> Se uno vuol farsi un'idea dei vari intrecci di potere, delinquenza,politica, poteri forti e vaticano è un film molto realista....
> I casamonica e i Di silvio molto ben rappresentati,sul litorale di Ostia,gli Spada e Fasciani....,il politico di turno,il vatricano,Er cecato Carminati eX banda della magliana...., oggi imprenditore di un certo livello appoggiato da ndrangheta e camorra sulla piazza di roma.
> Fatto veramente bene.....


Sarei andata a vederlo anche se fosse stata una cagata. Basta il primo piano di Amendola 

il commento serio lo faccio domenica visto che sabato sera vado a vederlo


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sarei andata a vederlo anche se fosse stata una cagata. Basta il primo piano di Amendola
> 
> il commento serio lo faccio domenica visto che sabato sera vado a vederlo


Si è stato bravo,ma FAVINO SI è SUPERATO.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> clà ma dopo il film ti togli la cipolla dal culo o no?


Lapsus fu evè? L'omonimia a volte fa danni seri! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è stato bravo,ma FAVINO SI è SUPERATO.


io adoro Amendola come uomo. E' proprio il mio tipo
A livello di recitazione tra i due non c'è paragone. Favino una spanna sopra


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Ah*



farfalla ha detto:


> io adoro Amendola come uomo. E' proprio il mio tipo
> A livello di recitazione tra i due non c'è paragone. Favino una spanna sopra


A me come uomo amendola non piace.Meglio germano e favino....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me come uomo amendola non piace.Meglio germano e favino....


Noooooooooo
amendola è da "5 minuti sulla scrivani"

Dai non mi far svaccare sto 3d che non ho letto ma deve essere interessante


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me come uomo amendola non piace.Meglio germano e favino....


stavolta sono d'accordo con te.... fisicamente piacciono più anche a me... :up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Noooooooooo
> amendola è da "5 minuti sulla scrivani"
> 
> Dai non mi far svaccare sto 3d che non ho letto ma deve essere interessante


Si esatto.Ha il fascino del camionista cor cazzo piccolo....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si esatto.Ha il fascino del camionista c*or cazzo piccolo..*..


lasciamelo verificare


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> lasciamelo verificare


Se vede...fidati....


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non vorrei scrivertelo ma mi sembri leggermente OT.


perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè?


1) oscuro non conta un cazzo di conseguenza anche il 3D ed il tema in questione.

2) perchè se lo scrivo io è così. punto.

3) JB è un coglione. 

4).......

5) ciao ciao..


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè?


perchè i matti hanno svaccato il 3d :rotfl:quindi invece di parlare di Suburra si stava cazzeggiando su Claudio zio che piange coi film romantici con ausilio di cipolle la cui ubicazione non è chiara, e Claudio mastro che detesta i suindiciati film (ma non si è espresso in merito alle cipolle)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me come uomo amendola non piace.Meglio germano e favino....



:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stavolta sono d'accordo con te.... fisicamente piacciono più anche a me... :up:



Ma tesoro che lo scriva tu è normale. Ma che al mastro piace favino e che se farebbe sbattere al muro dal citato favino... minchiaaaaaaaaa! :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Però da amendola no, ed è già qualcosa, vuol dire che il mastro non è una zoccolona. Seleziona aò!


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> stavolta sono d'accordo con te.... fisicamente piacciono più anche a me... :up:


So gusti,giusto così.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma tesoro che lo scriva tu è normale. Ma che al mastro piace favino e che se farebbe sbattere al muro dal citato favino... minchiaaaaaaaaa! :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Però da amendola no, ed è già qualcosa, vuol dire che il mastro non è una zoccolona. Seleziona aò!


A te piace favone.....


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè i matti hanno svaccato il 3d :rotfl:quindi invece di parlare di Suburra si stava cazzeggiando su Claudio zio che piange coi film romantici con ausilio di cipolle la cui ubicazione non è chiara, e Claudio mastro che detesta i suindiciati film (ma non si è espresso in merito alle cipolle)


ah ecco, ho letto solo l'inizio


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ecco, ho letto solo l'inizio


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ecco, ho letto solo l'inizio


è inutile, quando i claudii si fanno sponda è svacco automatico...

Nob comunque prima che a Milano devi passare da Roma a conoscere noi  







:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è inutile, quando i claudii si fanno sponda è svacco automatico...
> 
> Nob comunque prima che a Milano devi passare da Roma a conoscere noi
> 
> ...


quello è sicuro ban... a proposito di Roma, so' ancora incazzato per ieri sera, ma proprio nero :sonar:


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello è sicuro ban... a proposito di Roma, so' ancora incazzato per ieri sera, ma proprio nero :sonar:


stendiamo un enorme velo pietoso 

comunque Nob a me della coppa interessa poco, nel senso. La coppa la vince la squadra FORTE con giocatori di livello. a noi serve solo per prendere i soldi, per me potrebbe anche schierare la primavera..

il nostro obiettivo è un altro.. prima vinci il campionatHAAHHAHAHAHAAHHAH scusa non ce la faccio, :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stendiamo un enorme velo pietoso
> 
> comunque Nob a me della coppa interessa poco, nel senso. La coppa la vince la squadra FORTE con giocatori di livello. a noi serve solo per prendere i soldi, per me potrebbe anche schierare la primavera..
> 
> il nostro obiettivo è un altro.. prima vinci il campionatHAAHHAHAHAHAAHHAH scusa non ce la faccio, :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo so ban, ma infatti dovevamo passare il turno per quello...la coppa con questi la possiamo vincere solo sulla play per ora, ma avremmo preso una trentina di mln in più... e la squadra la si costruisce pian pianino, come sa bene il tuo lui giocando al myclub di Pes


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Che brutta parola vacca svaccare.... preferisco specorare!


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so ban, ma infatti dovevamo passare il turno per quello...la coppa con questi la possiamo vincere solo sulla play per ora, ma avremmo preso una trentina di mln in più... e la squadra la si costruisce pian pianino, come sa bene il tuo lui giocando al myclub di Pes


nob ti devo dire una cosa... 

s'è comprato Fifa 16 pure.

è grave? è da divorzio preventivo?


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nob ti devo dire una cosa...
> 
> s'è comprato Fifa 16 pure.
> 
> è grave? è da divorzio preventivo?


sì


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


tu sei di parte  perchè lui non è romanista, non conta il tuo parere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu sei di parte  perchè l*ui non è romanista*, non conta il tuo parere :rotfl::rotfl:


questa cosa è gravissima, sallo


----------



## banshee (22 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questa cosa è gravissima, sallo


Ma no, ma che me frega, anzi mi diverto a punzecchiarci ..  :mexican: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma no, ma che me frega, anzi mi diverto a punzecchiarci ..  :mexican: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nob ti devo dire una cosa...
> 
> s'è comprato Fifa 16 pure.
> 
> è grave? è da divorzio preventivo?


:miiiii: assolutamente si!

intanto a meno di miracoli vale ha perso il titolo... testata di marquez e pedata di risposta.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Visto Suburra.
Molto bello. Savino da Oscar secondo me
Amendola da altro


----------



## brenin (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii: assolutamente si!
> 
> intanto a meno di miracoli vale ha perso il titolo... testata di marquez e pedata di risposta.


la corsa era ancora lunga..... ha sbagliato,sapeva molto bene cosa gli avrebbero riservato,ed ha abboccato .....


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> la corsa era ancora lunga..... ha sbagliato,sapeva molto bene cosa gli avrebbero riservato,ed ha abboccato .....


resta il fatto che la prima scorrettezza è proprio di marquez che gli si appoggia addosso in curva col casco...


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto Suburra.
> Molto bello. Savino da Oscar secondo me
> Amendola da altro



Vero?:up:Io amendola l'avrei fatto vivere...anche perché nel reale carminati è carcerato...mica è morto...


----------



## banshee (26 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vero?:up:Io amendola l'avrei fatto vivere...anche perché nel reale carminati è carcerato...mica è morto...


grazie di aver spoilerato :blank:

non l'ho visto ancora che te possino!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii: assolutamente si!
> 
> intanto a meno di miracoli vale ha perso il titolo... testata di marquez e pedata di risposta.


lo so Mr Nob.. l'ha preso per il nipotino, che ci sta in fissa, così ci giocano assieme...

vale ha abboccato come nu pesc! eccheccà


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> grazie di aver spoilerato :blank:
> 
> non l'ho visto ancora che te possino!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho capito,ornello  preferisce ascoltare il milan.....ascoltare perché nn vede bene....


----------



## banshee (26 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito,ornello  preferisce ascoltare il milan.....ascoltare perché nn vede bene....


scemo :rotfl::rotfl: ho visto Interstellar (scaricato :carneval non l'avevo visto al cinema, non c'ho capito granchè :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> scemo :rotfl::rotfl: ho visto Interstellar (scaricato :carneval non l'avevo visto al cinema, non c'ho capito granchè :rotfl::rotfl:



Stupendo.....si, non è di facile comprensione....


----------



## banshee (26 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stupendo.....si, non è di facile comprensione....


è paradossale dai.. comunque a differenza tua lo metto nascosto così non spoilero:



Spoiler



cioè dentro al buco nero ci sta un portale quadrimensionale che finisce GUARDA CASO dietro la sua libreria? e poi, Ritorno al Futuro insegna  " Marty mai interferire con il passato!! si potrebbe generare un paradosso temporale il cui risultato potrebbe provocare una reazione a catena che scomporrebbe la tessitura del continuum tempo-spazio!!".. e invece questi salvano tutto!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Dai*



banshee ha detto:


> è paradossale dai.. comunque a differenza tua lo metto nascosto così non spoilero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dai bellissimo....su.


----------



## banshee (26 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai bellissimo....su.


non ho detto che sia brutto, è molto bello, però che culo :carneval: essù


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non ho detto che sia brutto, è molto bello, però che culo :carneval: essù



Più che bello è geniale.DI suburra è apprezzabile la descrizione dei catatonica -di silvio....


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so Mr Nob.. l'ha preso per il nipotino, che ci sta in fissa, così ci giocano assieme...
> 
> vale ha abboccato come nu pesc! eccheccà


vabbè allora perdonalo  io da un po' ho lasciato perdere pes, mi sto smazzando destiny!

eh insomma... secondo me più che abboccare ha combattuto, non è un freddo calcolatore... però non avrei squalificato nessuno dei due si toccano e si cercano entrambi.


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2015)

http://video.gazzetta.it/rossi-ha-r...aylistId=55e4cf2e-79eb-11e3-b322-c9e919454f4d

qui si vede perfettamente come marquez commetta la prima scorrettezza... riaccelera all'esterno curva, accentuando la piega e colpendo con il casco vale... che poi apre la gamba per allontanarlo.


----------



## brenin (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> http://video.gazzetta.it/rossi-ha-r...aylistId=55e4cf2e-79eb-11e3-b322-c9e919454f4d
> 
> qui si vede perfettamente come marquez commetta la prima scorrettezza... riaccelera all'esterno curva, accentuando la piega e colpendo con il casco vale... che poi apre la gamba per allontanarlo.


Divagando un attimo,ti ricordi Senna - Prost a Suzuka ( botto alla chicane ), anno 1989, quando il francese soffiò il mondiale a Senna ? Non voglio criticare Rossi,ovvio,però ha esperienza,e tanta, non doveva abboccare. tra l'altro Marquez presumo avrebbe avuto problemi di gomme,e - mi ripeto - la corsa era ancora lunga.... capisco se avesse spinto fuori Lorenzo ( Macchiavelli docet ), ma a corsa da poco iniziata... alla fine dispiace comunque per il ns. campione.


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Divagando un attimo,ti ricordi Senna - Prost a Suzuka ( botto alla chicane ), anno 1989, quando il francese soffiò il mondiale a Senna ? Non voglio criticare Rossi,ovvio,però ha esperienza,e tanta, non doveva abboccare. tra l'altro Marquez presumo avrebbe avuto problemi di gomme,e - mi ripeto - la corsa era ancora lunga.... capisco se avesse spinto fuori Lorenzo ( Macchiavelli docet ), ma a corsa da poco iniziata... alla fine dispiace comunque per il ns. campione.


Si che lo ricordo... quando ancora si poteva guardare la f1 senza addormentarsi sul divano  ok, può anche darsi che ad un attacco scorretto sia meglio non abboccare... resta il fatto che la prima irregolarità la commetta lo spagnolo. Rossi lo guarda due volte in piena curva, quello all'esterno riabbassa la moto e gli va addosso con la testa... lui lo spinge via.
Penso poi che sia già difficile controllarsi in auto in certe situazioni... in moto è ancora peggio.


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Allora.*

Nob ci stavo aprendo un 3d-
Ecco è da ieri che sento sto saloni dei miei coglioni che parlano e sparlano su valentino rossi,tutti a dire che ha sbagliato....ecc ecc,mi ha deluso molto capirossi...che è uno che sa cosa significa andare in moto a oltre 300 kmh...VERGOGNOSO.
Nessuno ha dettok valentino rossi HA SBAGLIATO,doveva far passare marquez e sti cazzi ,dopo un po' ti passo arrivo terzo e mi gioco il mondiale a valencia,ma sti coglioni si rendono conto che rossi ha 36 anni e si stava giovando un mondiale?si rendono conto sti soloni del cazzo cosa significa rischiare un duello come quello quando quella merda di spagnolo non ha nulla da perdere ed io mi gioco un mondiale e rischio di andar per terra e perdere tutto per colpa di un cretino che si è messo in testa di farmelo perdere?

Una porcata,da una parte spero che rossi decida di non partire,dall'altra spero che parta è con il suo talento arrivi dietro a lorenzo....ALTRO GROSSO PEZZO DI MERDA,vincendo il mondiale.

Cmq la moto gp è in mano alla federazione spagnola da anni...e questo è il risultato....!
Malissimo anche la yamaha che ha permesso a quella merda di lorenzo di andare in direzione gara a piagnucolare....!
Un grande signore PEDROSA.


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si che lo ricordo... quando ancora si poteva guardare la f1 senza addormentarsi sul divano  ok, può anche darsi che ad un attacco scorretto sia meglio non abboccare... resta il fatto che la prima irregolarità la commetta lo spagnolo.* Rossi lo guarda due volte in piena curva, quello all'esterno riabbassa la moto e gli va addosso con la testa... lui lo spinge via.*
> Penso poi che sia già difficile controllarsi in auto in certe situazioni... in moto è ancora peggio.


anche secondo me
che poi credo che sia molto difficile mantenere l'equilibrio con un peso improvviso appoggiato alla gamba
può darsi che se Rossi non avesse allontanato Marquez, sarebbe caduto


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2015)

*NObody*



free ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> che poi credo che sia molto difficile mantenere l'equilibrio con un peso improvviso appoggiato alla gamba
> può darsi che se Rossi non avesse allontanato Marquez, sarebbe caduto


No,è evidente che rossi voleva accompagnare fuori marquez....e che muove la gamba per allontanare la merda spagnola....ma la squalificato così è na porcata.


----------



## brenin (26 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,è evidente che rossi voleva accompagnare fuori marquez....e che muove la gamba per allontanare la merda spagnola....ma la squalificato così è na porcata.


" Cmq la moto gp è in mano alla federazione spagnola da anni...e questo è il risultato....! "

Penso ti sia risposto da solo....  Da giorni Valentino diceva delle porcate che avrebbero fatto, e che fa.......


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,è evidente che rossi voleva accompagnare fuori marquez....e che muove la gamba per allontanare la merda spagnola....ma la squalificato così è na porcata.


secondo me voleva allontanarlo, non buttarlo fuori
mi pare un gesto molto istintivo...come si fa a mantenere la traiettoria voluta con un peso sulla gamba?


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nob ci stavo aprendo un 3d-
> Ecco è da ieri che sento sto saloni dei miei coglioni che parlano e sparlano su valentino rossi,tutti a dire che ha sbagliato...*.ecc ecc,mi ha deluso molto capirossi...che è uno che sa cosa significa andare in moto a oltre 300 kmh...VERGOGNOSO.*
> Nessuno ha dettok valentino rossi HA SBAGLIATO,doveva far passare marquez e sti cazzi ,dopo un po' ti passo arrivo terzo e mi gioco il mondiale a valencia,ma sti coglioni si rendono conto che rossi ha 36 anni e si stava giovando un mondiale?si rendono conto sti soloni del cazzo cosa significa rischiare un duello come quello quando quella merda di spagnolo non ha nulla da perdere ed io mi gioco un mondiale e rischio di andar per terra e perdere tutto per colpa di un cretino che si è messo in testa di farmelo perdere?
> 
> ...


dark, tra italiani si sono sempre fatti la guerra, ero sicuro che l'avrebbero attaccato... marquez lo aspetterà anche a valencia ne sono sicuro... ormai lo stanno marcando a uomo, vabbè non c'è un cazzo da fare. ma che almeno si dica la verità, non è vale che cerca marquez ma il contrario. Quello se ne va all'esterno e poi gli si butta addosso... vale lo spinge via. Agostini dice che forse inavvertitamente gli ha sfiorato il freno di dietro con la gamba  e gli ha fatto perdere il posteriore, solo così lui si spiega la caduta secca. Boh, comunque gran porcata collettiva...


----------



## banshee (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dark, tra italiani si sono sempre fatti la guerra, ero sicuro che l'avrebbero attaccato... marquez lo aspetterà anche a valencia ne sono sicuro... ormai lo stanno marcando a uomo, vabbè non c'è un cazzo da fare. *ma che almeno si dica la verità, non è vale che cerca marquez ma il contrario. Quello se ne va all'esterno e poi gli si butta addosso... vale lo spinge via.* Agostini dice che forse inavvertitamente gli ha sfiorato il freno di dietro con la gamba  e gli ha fatto perdere il posteriore, solo così lui si spiega la caduta secca. Boh, comunque gran porcata collettiva...


quoto, esatto, per questo dico che ha abboccato come nu pesc.... però capisco la reazione istintiva...


----------



## brenin (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dark, tra italiani si sono sempre fatti la guerra, ero sicuro che l'avrebbero attaccato... marquez lo aspetterà anche a valencia ne sono sicuro... ormai lo stanno marcando a uomo, vabbè non c'è un cazzo da fare. ma che almeno si dica la verità, non è vale che cerca marquez ma il contrario. Quello se ne va all'esterno e poi gli si butta addosso... vale lo spinge via. Agostini dice che forse inavvertitamente gli ha sfiorato il freno di dietro con la gamba  e gli ha fatto perdere il posteriore, solo così lui si spiega la caduta secca. Boh, comunque gran porcata collettiva...


questo video,spagnolo,è interessante

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/10/26/m...-valentino-1rWLMAbJoA6Jm7f0OAeBxI/pagina.html


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> questo video,spagnolo,è interessante
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/10/26/m...-valentino-1rWLMAbJoA6Jm7f0OAeBxI/pagina.html


ecco appunto... lo spagnolo è una vera merda che ha fatto di tutto per cercare il contatto.


----------



## brenin (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco appunto... lo spagnolo è una vera merda che ha fatto di tutto per cercare il contatto.
> 
> Su questo non ci piove,il filmato è di una chiarezza estrema,il che riporta tutto alla sentenza "pilotata". Però,perdonami la testardaggine,NON avrebbe dovuto,dopo pochi giri,abboccare.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come no?Freddo nella realtà era Abbatino....,Libanese era Franco giuseppucci....Abbatino è ancora vivo...e da poco ha perso il programma di protezione....


Ma chemmestai a di, davero ha perso il programma di protezione?


----------

